# Hep, Can't Dump



## cviller25rss (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a 2005, 25RSS that has been used approx 15 times. Never used paper in the toilet. Back in the summer the Black would not dump. Drove about 85 miles stop at a dump station, everything went fine. Went camping two more times with no problems. Went camping this pass weekend, now can't dump black or grey.....
how does the valves work, is there any diagrams out there.......


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

First off, welcome to Outbackers.com. The waste valve is a simple mechanical valve. Here is a picture of it.








The T handle shown would have a longer threaded rod attached to become the correct length. When you pull on your T handle, does it pull out a few inches?


----------



## cviller25rss (Dec 1, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> First off, welcome to Outbackers.com. The waste valve is a simple mechanical valve. Here is a picture of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Outbsck has cold weather under carriage, so I took the screw out, that I could but you can't get real close to valve. It looks like the rod is moving 3 or 4 inches when you pull on the black tank handle.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

OK first. Hold the toilet open with your foot and look down in with a flash light. Do you see water? If yes, when you pull the black handle does it feel like it engages and disengages?
If yes are you sure it is the correct handle? There are 2.

If yes. is the trailer level? If all of these things are yes, Do you have a sewer hose connected? If no. STOP and close the valve. Then take off the black cap.

If you don't see water, try filling the tank more. If you purchased the camper used look under it for a third valve. Some people install then as a back up on the main line. If none of this works, its broke.


----------



## cviller25rss (Dec 1, 2007)

cviller25rss said:


> First off, welcome to Outbackers.com. The waste valve is a simple mechanical valve. Here is a picture of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Outbsck has cold weather under carriage, so I took the screw out, that I could but you can't get real close to valve. It looks like the rod is moving 3 or 4 inches when you pull on the black tank handle.
[/quote]
The camper is not level but is titlied toward the dump side. I have dump serveral times before trying to dump this time. Yes, the cap is off. The grey is not dumping either. 
You talking about a third valve, I have a toy hauler that has a main valve, which stops the black in two different spots. What I can see under the 25RSS I only see two valves, could it have a two position valve??????
Thanks in advance for any help, before I have to pay bigggggg $$$$$$$ to pay a dealer/service center.....


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear of the troubles. Don't know anything about how to fix a dump, but since we have a 25 thought I'd chime in. The 25rss has only two dump handles.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

With the drain pipe cap off, if you shine a flashlight into the pipe, how far in can you see? Depending on how desperate you get, with the cap off and the valve open, you could (carefully) insert a drain snake or a fish tape into the drain pipe from the outside. How far does it go in? Does it sound like it is hitting on something solid like plastic or something else? As a side note, are you sure that there is liquid in the tanks? The gages are notorious for not showing the correct tank level.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

cviller25rss said:


> First off, welcome to Outbackers.com. The waste valve is a simple mechanical valve. Here is a picture of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Outbsck has cold weather under carriage, so I took the screw out, that I could but you can't get real close to valve. It looks like the rod is moving 3 or 4 inches when you pull on the black tank handle.
[/quote]
The camper is not level but is titlied toward the dump side. I have dump serveral times before trying to dump this time. Yes, the cap is off. The grey is not dumping either. 
You talking about a third valve, I have a toy hauler that has a main valve, which stops the black in two different spots. What I can see under the 25RSS I only see two valves, could it have a two position valve??????
Thanks in advance for any help, before I have to pay bigggggg $$$$$$$ to pay a dealer/service center.....
[/quote]

First i would level the camper. Did you see water when you looked down the toilet?


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I have noticed on my 25RSS that tilting the trailer toward the street side will trap waste in the corner of the tank. The black tank drains rearward, the outlet is roughly lined up with the toilet. The grey drains forward, the outlet is lined up with the toilet as well. At least it looks that way by watching the flow through the toilet with a flashlight. So I usually level side to side and if any tilting is involved, I'll raise or lower the tongue for complete emptying. We regularly use paper and have no trouble. They sell a tank cleaning wand with a right angle nozzle which will blast apart any solids left in the tank. I use it to clean the sensors when they start giving false readings and for the final cleaning before winterizing. This only works in the black tank because you hold open the toilet flush valve and stick it down into the tank. There is no access to the grey tank.

I often wonder what would happen if the plastic plug fell into the tank when they drill into it with a hole saw during assembly? Gilligan wouldn't notice and I'll bet it could get in the way.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I posted a drawing of the tank and drains on my 2003 25RSS. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8331 . Heres what I would do to unplug the line. 1st make sure that both dump handles are closed. 2nd push a garden hose up into the 3" drain as far as you can. If it hits something stop hold onto the dump handles and move the hose back and forth. If you are at a gate valve you should feel it through the handle. If you can't push the hose that far turn the hose on to blast the obstruction out of the pipe. Now try to dump as normal. James


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Wild card.

Is there any chance the tanks are frozen









Your location is not listed.

Bill.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Something may loose in the tank.
Also on the 25RS-S, tilting the trailer to the "dump" side (driver) will prevent emptying as the actual tank drain is on the passenger side end (not the side) and a long pipe runs across the underside to the outlet on the drivers side.
Tilting to the passenger side a little might help, but most likely something in the tank.
Dave


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

BTW, do you have children? Some consider it a sporting event to throw objects down the toilet!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Wild card.
> 
> Is there any chance the tanks are frozen
> 
> ...


Good catch. Being from Florida i would have never though of that one.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The name slips me but how about the flush thing you can attatch to your drain and backfill the tank with a garden hose. If something is blocking, this might knock it loose.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> The name slips me but how about the flush thing you can attatch to your drain and backfill the tank with a garden hose. If something is blocking, this might knock it loose.


 Valterra Hydroflush or Camco Flush King. James


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I think Flush King is the name. http://www.flushking.com/

Bill.


----------



## cvilleoutbacker (May 31, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> I posted a drawing of the tank and drains on my 2003 25RSS. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8331 . Heres what I would do to unplug the line. 1st make sure that both dump handles are closed. 2nd push a garden hose up into the 3" drain as far as you can. If it hits something stop hold onto the dump handles and move the hose back and forth. If you are at a gate valve you should feel it through the handle. If you can't push the hose that far turn the hose on to blast the obstruction out of the pipe. Now try to dump as normal. James











I think you have hit the nail on the head, for some reason I was thinking the valve out of the tank was on the side. I guess that is what you for thinking and not looking. The Black/Grey is all on one side not getting to the holes. Thanks, for the tip and you have some great mods on your Link.

Thanks again for everyones help, If this don't work I will be back.

We love our 25RSS


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> With the drain pipe cap off, if you shine a flashlight into the pipe, how far in can you see?


Ooh, that caused a nasty 3 stooges vision in my head.


----------



## bikerdude&dudette (Jul 13, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> The name slips me but how about the flush thing you can attatch to your drain and backfill the tank with a garden hose. If something is blocking, this might knock it loose.


we usually call that the black rubber back filly thing with the hose attatchment..and that is a good catch too..plus the frozen tanks also

good luck
steve


----------

